# Animal Cruelty..



## Shooey

*THIS IS EXTREMELY GRAPHIC!*


This is one of the worst things i have ever seen in my life. Just awful. And it happens to all animals. 



I'm a guy... but this got me to tears. I love dogs so much. If i have dogs, I'm happy. This is jsut ruthless. I understand that they do it different in china, but they shouldnt torture the little guys...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=BSialKzRunM&mode=related&search=


----------



## Inga

I could not even finish watching that. I was going to be sick! I to understand that things are different there. I don't understand how anyone can watch the suffering. Why? It is so senseless! If you have to kill an animal you don't have to do it slowly and painfully. You don't have to skin it while it is still alive. Shame on anyone that would do that. Shame on mankind! I know you said torture, so I should have figured it out, but some type of warning as to the graphic nature of the film might be nice. Yuck! Yuck! Yuck! Then it had that music I didn't expect to see what I did.


----------



## Shooey

Oh I know. its very hard to finish. i still haven't seen the whole thing. And i agree, the thing with the skinning alive and torturing.. no point at all. It's so wrong. 

The music.. i cant figure how that goes with the video. Thats one of my favorite songs, and they put it with something so awful. 

Point is.. what you hear and what you see are 2 completely different things


----------



## Inga

I think Mahatma Gandhi said it best. " The greatness of a nation and it's moral progress can be judged by the way it's animals are treated."
The bible is always good to quote as well. Proverbs 12:10 The godly are concerned for the welfare of the animals.
These folks are certainly not concerned with the welfare of animals are they? I do understand the need to kill animals for food etc. I just can't stomach the cruelty that leads up to it. If I can't even watch, I can't help but wonder what mind set can practice this abuse regularly. How does that effect how you relate to other aspects of life?


----------



## Durbkat

That is so sad, I can barley stand to watch this. I can't believe people are so heartless and are able to do this.


----------



## Shooey

Yeah, i knwo what you mean. I can understand using them for food, but why don't they just do what they do to cows, and make it as quick as possible? I hope they find a quicker wat


----------



## Durbkat

I mean they could just put them to sleep, then skin them and eat them.


----------



## Shooey

Yeah thats what i was getting at.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

Plain and simple... humans are the worst animals of all. JMO...

Just want to stress that I don't mean all, but most. In the end, it is mankind that will end the beauty of this world, and it is _mankind_ that will cause the end of mankind.


----------



## nutrition_sprite

I'm kind of sorry that I even tried to watch that. That was one of the most inhumane things I think I have ever seen. Or at least what I saw of it. WHY ON EARTH WOULD ANYONE BE RECORDING THAT ON VIDEO?!?!?! I don't understand how anyone could do that to an animal, but I know it happens everyday. Whether they're using them for food or not, there's NO REASON to treat any animal like that. Let's all just pray that maybe they'll come to the realization that what they're doing in wrong. But for now, I'm going to go give all my babies a hug. *sniffle, sniffle*


----------



## RonE

nutrition_sprite said:


> WHY ON EARTH WOULD ANYONE BE RECORDING THAT ON VIDEO?!?!?!


No offense intended, but - after reading the previous responses - why would anyone try to watch it?


----------



## AnniNecaise

Sick to my stomach and crying. It sickens me to know they are getting thier jollies from killing these animals. That's the only reason they use those methods. They enjoy it.


----------



## SammyDog

Dogs are a food source to some people as cows and pigs are to us. Although that was sick how they killed them. Buy a damn gun and make it painless.


----------



## PhoenixLover

OMFG
I was crying literally all the way through that and I cant beleive I left it running.
I want to feel their pain and let me be them instead.
Some of the ways that they were killing them were inhuman!
There was a dog getting its guts ripped out while chained to a gateway.
WHAT ANIMALS ARE WE?!

I'm never going to respect anything about the Chinese again


----------



## digits mama

I saw part of a video years ago with some animals getting killed very inhumanely. I didnt watch this video because i had enough of what I saw back then. I am a grown adult (dont tell please) but I dont think the nature of this video should be getting into the hands and brains of young children from the responses here. Do I have anyone that would back me up on this? I know that this is part of life and part of reality but i feel it is sending a very wrong message..


----------



## lovemygreys

I didn't watch the video...from reading the posts I can fill in the blanks...  



Durbkat said:


> I mean they could just put them to sleep, then skin them and eat them.


The chemicals used to euthanize an animal would render it unsafe for human consumption. However, there are more humane ways to slaughter animals that are to be eaten.

The concept of eating a dog is as outrageous to us as eating a cow is to a Hindu.


----------



## onyxdaily

Like lovemygreys, I did not, nor will I, under any circumstances, watch the video. I could hardly read some of the posts. I know that this kind of thing probably happens every day, and I can barely stand the thought of it, so I definitely don't need actual images to go with my thoughts. Okay, I have to stop thinking about it before I get sick.


----------



## magldg41

It is a horrid video, but if you watch the ones from PETA, or even on youtube from the US in cow and pig and chicken killing plants, its just as bad.


----------



## Tigrez

I'm not sure what compelled me to click the link, but i did. I'm absolutely mortified, I can't even breath or think straight right now. I read through Youtube's terms of use, and this video violates the whole thing over and over again. One of the video posting guidelines "Do not post any videos of animal abuse" 

I had noticed it was previously flagged yet the wonderful support team at youtube has done nothing to remove this from their site, so i've contacted them through E-mail. Call it drastic, but this type of material should not be available to the public it's wrong it was even made to begin with let alone placed on the internet for our children or anyone to see.

This is absolutely horrible, HORRIBLE! i'm still at a loss for words. 
I lost alot of respect for china through this video and some of the chinese comments on it as well, i lost alot of respect for youtube for allowing this video to stay up. 

I was quite upset, but managed to calm down before writing a brief message to Customer Service. Hopefully this videos and other's like it are removed from the website.. .Nobody should ever have to see that and know how evil and how merciless and unforgiving some human beings are.

:0(


----------



## Inga

Even though I agree with you 100 % Tigrez the truth is... the more people that know cruelty like that is going on... The more people will fight to stop it from happening. I suspect that is why the video was made in the first place. In an effort to bring awareness, which is the first step to stopping it.


----------



## Jak

PhoenixLover said:


> OMFG
> 
> I'm never going to respect anything about the Chinese again


No intent to flame. But how can you even generalize like that? What angers me more than the actual killing of the animals is some of the racist comments on the video on Youtube. Isn't the point of filming things like this to ultimately help animals, not accuse racial groups of cruelty? 

There are countless amounts of inhumane killing of animals in AMERICA. I think people always sympathize more with some animals more than others, like dolphins or dogs etc. Cattle and chickens and other animals largely regarded as food deserve a more humane death too.

Gyah I had to watch a whole thing on America's meat industry in U.S. History and it was just as disgusting


----------



## mollymypooch

that was the worst thing ive seen in my whole 13 years! im srry i even watched it i should have read what all u guys posted b4 now i have those images running in my mind and i cant get them out


----------



## Tigrez

Inga said:


> Even though I agree with you 100 % Tigrez the truth is... the more people that know cruelty like that is going on... The more people will fight to stop it from happening. I suspect that is why the video was made in the first place. In an effort to bring awareness, which is the first step to stopping it.


I truly agree with you in the sense that more people should know about these types of cruelty to animals, or any type of creature for that matter. I just don't think it should be available on youtube, since there is nothing stopping a young child (no generalizing, just saying) from seeing that and thinking it's 'funny' and the cruel process could start all over again. According to youtube's terms regarding video's and such. Any video with animal abuse in it is in violation. If a video like this is to be posted, it should be done on specific sites; IE: Pet Rescue websites, or other websites that are created in the defense of animals as opposed to such a public resource.. if that's the right word for it.


----------

